
Show HN: Personal finance guides to manage all aspects of your financial life - projomni
https://www.askfinny.com/money-guides
======
flarg
Dunno about the US but in the UK we have
[https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/](https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/) for
info like this

------
taurath
Not sure why to sign up. It makes me suspicious of the angle.

~~~
projomni
Thanks for your feedback. Just wanted to let you know we ask people to sign in
because we also answer users' questions and we want real people using the
product. BTW, it's super quick if you use your Google or FB credentials.

~~~
taurath
I don’t want to SSO with a site that I don’t have any idea of the quality or
whether it will serve my needs. I can’t view more than subject headers without
signing in - at least give me an idea of what signing up gives me.

------
dan_can_code
This looks interesting but I have no idea what I'm supposed to do on first
impression. It's just a list of a bunch of finance related topics, and upon
clicking one it just repeats the name of the clicked icon. This may be because
I'm on mobile, but I'm just not sure how to use this site. Thanks for posting
though.

~~~
projomni
Use the search bar--search the topic you're interested in.

~~~
dan_can_code
I did happen to use that - but when you click on the topics it asks for a log
in. I'm not well versed in the financial world so I was hoping this tool would
be a little more transparent.

------
mister_hn
Hey this is pretty good and does not require any sign-up (hope will stay so)!

Great job

~~~
jamespetercook
This feels a bit confusing to me (what should I be searching for?) and it does
appear to require a signup to access any of the content:

"You need to log in to get the answer."

~~~
alexhuyen
Same here, a bit confused as well. I found that there are descriptions for
each “guide” if you switch from tile view to the list view under the search
bar. But I am also receiving the login prompt to see anything useful. How does
this compare to something like bogleheads or personalfinance?

~~~
kooky5489
Not only that once you've signed up you have to get "premium" to view the
answer. BS

------
sxndrs
Great resource!

~~~
unityByFreedom
based on what? You must really like it, it's your 2nd comment on HN and first
in 9 months.

